# Another Uber Good Deed



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Uber Begins Pilot Program Shuttling People Recovering From Opioid Addiction To Treatment - Gizmodo Australia https://apple.news/AwiSB1aGCTyWZgqSLIunmRw


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Base rates, yep driver charity. So sad that Beep is an Uber stooge.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Uber Begins Pilot Program Shuttling People Recovering From Opioid Addiction To Treatment - Gizmodo Australia https://apple.news/AwiSB1aGCTyWZgqSLIunmRw


I wouldn't be at all surprised if all the 'people recovering from opioid addiction' are in fact, Über drivers.

Every driver who has been involved in this gig for more than a month has more than his or her share of 'mother's little helpers' to 'round the rough edges'.

.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Birds of a feather flock together !

Google 'scandals of goodwill charity '

I'd suggest Goodwill is using Uber to transport people to their facilities so they can exploit them for their own benefit. They have been doing this for decades.

Goodwill Industries is one of the most well-known charitable organizations in the United States, but most members of the general public are unaware that Goodwill exploits people with disabilities

'_Some employees earn just 22 cents per hour._ ' - https://www.huffingtonpost.com/john-hrabe/the-worst-corporation-in-_b_1876905.html

I worked in the USA for nearly 20 years. When I arrived at work I was approached by a fellow worker to have a payroll deduction for Goodwill. I was then informed by another worker that the Goodwill representative in the office got a commission, the representatives for each region got a commission. It was just like Tupperware pyramid selling.

Goodwill were always considered a dubious organisation that used their tax free status for the benefit of their executives, looks like nothing has changed:
- https://www.theonion.com/goodwill-executives-arrested-after-years-of-skimming-do-1819578191


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

“22c per hour”.
Well, that’s solved one lingering question.
Looks like the high turnover of Uber drivers is down to their mass-defecting to the better pay and conditions at Goodwill.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

You all need a Herbalife shake.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> You all need a Herbalife shake.


I suspect you may have had dealings with another celebrity comman, Mr Peter Foster Esq, who also espoused the values of similar scams such as Herbalife.

www.factsaboutherbalife.com

As such I choose to partake in the promotion of further pyramid schemes.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Lol its not even in Australia 

Beep aka SUD aka Uber muppet trawls the world to try and find pro uber stories to promote here


----------

